# Test Driving a 2010 Rogue Tomorrow



## Teddy 57 (Nov 30, 2009)

Going to test drive a Rogue. I have pretty much settle on this vehicle. I like the looks and the features. Going all out with Leather, Moonroof and AWD. It is my turn to get the vehicle, my wife was 4 years ago. 

I do not need much power. Drive 6 miles to work and much of the other driving will be highway. Replacing my 1996 Jeep Grand Cherokee.

Anyone have any suggestions or thoughts regarding the Rogue. I do not see many out there and that is one thing I actually like. Every other SUV is the CR-V.

New to the Forum, hopefull a perminent member. Actually planning on buying in May or June when the wifes car has it's last payment. Just getting my ducks in a row before then...............well before then

Dave:givebeer:


----------

